# PA GATHERING UPDATES! Haunters Gathering on 26 MAY 2007!



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

If you can't make Hauntcon, come to the PA Gathering ! 

The 8th Annual PA Gathering of Haunters will be held on 
SATURDAY MAY 26th 2007 
FROM NOON TO MIDNIGHT. 
PA Gathering website = www.HauntersGathering.com 

********************************** 
DOORPRIZES ->

Doorprizes have started to roll in, check them out:
http://home.comcast.net/~monstermaze/haunters_gathering_doorprizes.htm

AND A SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT:
Creepy Collections has proudly announced that they will be giving away *FREE* to one lucky attendee of the PA Gathering an extremely gory, revolting, disgusting, guaranteed to curdle your stomach $300 corpse prop and another guest will get their new, ultra realistic, high demand, bloody pig head!

********************************** 
CONFIRMED SEMINARS -> 

Michael Bruner of The Monster Maze: 
The Pro's and Con's of using Minors as Volunteers. 

Joel Rybacki of Boiling Springs Cemetery:
Practical LED Lighting: Your Haunt's NOT Normal, Why Should Your Lighting Be? 

The Extremely Lovable Fright Crazy Jim Jones: 
Getting Sponsors, Fund Raisers- What a Pain! 

Val Falcone of Creepy Collections - 
Go Goth! How to Emulate The Look, The Style, and The Attitude! 

Jeremy Dalessandro of Creepy Collections - 
BLOOD! Proper creation, use, and application of your haunts most vital ingredient! 

IF YOU WISH TO TEACH A SEMINAR- 
PLEASE EMAIL ME WITH DETAILS! 
(still confirming more seminars at this time) 

Note: Last year we had several seminars. 
You can see pictures of previous years seminars at: 
http://www.HauntersGathering.com 

********************************** 
WHAT DO **YOU** NEED TO BRING? ->

1.) $10 per adult admission fee 
(Which is paid to the church - rental fee for space used.) 

2.) Think of the PA Gathering of Haunters as a pot luck dinner. 
(This allows us to keep costs way down!) 
Bring one bowl of hot food and a 2 litre of soda. 
(We have a *gigantic* kitchen for heating and re-heating of food, 
and don't try to be sneaky and bring only a bag of chips, 
try to be creative and create something different (and creepy looking...) 

3.) YOUR home-made props that you wish to show off and instruct others how it was constructed. 

BRING YOUR BEST HOMEMADE PROPS TO WIN PRIZES!!!!! 

This year in addition to the normal door prize drawing, 
attendees will have the opportunity to compete for prizes. 
The top 2 doorprizes (based on retail dollar value) will be awarded 
as prizes to the best props in the following 2 catagories: 

CATEGORY 1 - best static prop 
CATEGORY 2 - best animated prop 

SO BRING YOUR BEST HOMEMADE PROPS TO WIN THE BEST DOORPRIZES!!!!! 

4.) T-shirts (or other souvenirs) of your haunt if you want to 'swap' with other haunts for their shirts / souvenirs. 

5.) $$$ Money $$$ - Specter Studios and Creepy Collections will once again be bringing their latest products to sell. 

6.) Your unwanted haunt stuff, sell it and make a few bucks at our flea market tables, thus giving you money to buy *other* peoples haunt stuff.  

7.) A VHS videotape or DVD showcasing your haunt. 
(We will be having a 'Popcorn Theater' showcasing peoples videos 
of their haunts at the end of the evening after the doorprize giveaway.) 

********************************** 
LOCAL HOTELS ->
(All are within 10 minutes of Gathering location.) 
________________________________ 
Ramada Limited 
350 Bent Creek Blvd. 
Mechanicsburg 
(717) 790-1520 

Comfort Inn West 
6325 Carlisle Pike 
Mechanicsburg 
(717) 790-0924 

Holiday Inn West 
Exit 19 from Route 81 
5401 Carlisle Pike 
Mechanicsburg 
(717) 697-0321 

********************************** 
SO HOW DO I GET THERE? ->

(Note: Mechanicsburg is located in south-central PA 
15 minutes west of the state capitol of Harrisburg) 

Due to the increase in attendance - we had to move our show out of our backyard and into our churches gymnasium. The Silver Spring Presbyterian Church is one of the oldest churches in Pennsylvania (with one of the oldest graveyards) Our church was kind enough to host us last year and have graciously allowed us to return this year as well. 

Use mapquest -> http://www.mapquest.com 
to get driving directions, our address is: 
444 Silver Spring Road 
Mechanicsburg PA 17050 

********************************** 
I NEED TO KNOW MORE - 
HOW DO I GET HOLD OF YOU? 

Contact Michael Bruner by phone:
(717) 796-0325 

Contact Michael Bruner by email: 
[email protected] TheMonsterMaze.com 

CONFIRM ATTENDANCE BY EMAILING ME!! 
( You get a chance to win an awesome prize if you simply supply me with a list of names of who is attending before hand!!!) 

********************************** 
Hope to see you there! 

Michael Bruner 
The Monster Maze - The Ultimate Amateur Haunted House 
www.TheMonsterMaze.com 

The Annual Central PA Gathering of Haunters 
www.HauntersGathering.com


----------

